# First Solar job



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

this is my first solar / radiant job... two 4x6 collectors with munchkin contender back up.. heres some piping go easy on me fella's...


Piping to 80 gal superstor solar
http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq168/plumbworker/solar1.jpg

collector tie ins
http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq168/plumbworker/solarcollectortiein.jpg


boiler intake and venting two pipe non concentric 
http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq168/plumbworker/bolierventing.jpg

honeywell domestic mixing valve w/ built in check and return port...
http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq168/plumbworker/domesticmixongvalve.jpg

more soon...!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> this is my first solar / radiant job... two 4x6 collectors with munchkin contender back up.. heres some piping go easy on me fella's...
> 
> 
> Piping to 80 gal superstor solar
> ...


 Looks great to me. I would hire you for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

what type of system is it? Diferential controlled? I would imagine that in Ca you would run indirect right? Looks like a glycol system you have there. Got any pics of the collectors and how you piped them yet?

BTW, tight work man


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Neat, clean, great looking joints.

Awesome job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice looking work. As usual.:thumbsup:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

like the work. What are those standoffs called in the supply house? they look cool.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Is that mega lock on those threads?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice lookin work... :thumbup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech said:


> what type of system is it? Diferential controlled? I would imagine that in Ca you would run indirect right? Looks like a glycol system you have there. Got any pics of the collectors and how you piped them yet?
> 
> BTW, tight work man


 indirect yes... gylcol yes...collectors soon


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Is that mega lock on those threads?


yes sir.. got a good eye there..


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

PlumberDave said:


> like the work. What are those standoffs called in the supply house? they look cool.


i just call em' bell hangers the guys at the supply house know what i mean.. i actully preferr strut with cush clamps.. boss man wants the bells with felt behind so be it...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks good, maybe one day, ill do m first install. Just maybe.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Why don't you just put one on your own house? You've got 5 people living there so you are an ideal condidate for solar hot water. Besides, you only have to pay for materials, no labor. Your pay off time would be like 2 years max.:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Why don't you just put one on your own house? You've got 5 people living there so you are an ideal condidate for solar hot water. Besides, you only have to pay for materials, no labor. Your pay off time would be like 2 years max.:thumbup:


 I might would buy one if I could go down to the Lowes or Home depot and buy one in a box.:laughing: I look everytime I visit but NO DICE SLICE. They dont hav'm


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

do to all the trees in my yard, i would only get about 6hrs of some good sunshine on my ruf.(canada LOL) And looking at the path, the best place to mount the panel would be on TDC of the peak tilted slightly to the south.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll drop a kit off for ya when I swing by in august to go to Bay st. Louis. Heck, if you buy the beer I'll even help ya install it.



TheMaster said:


> I might would buy one if I could go down to the Lowes or Home depot and buy one in a box.:laughing: I look everytime I visit but NO DICE SLICE. They dont hav'm


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You only need five solar hours. Even if you only had 3 hrs you could just ad another collector to get the same or more btu’s (that would ad some cost though)



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> do to all the trees in my yard, i would only get about 6hrs of some good sunshine on my ruf.(canada LOL) And looking at the path, the best place to mount the panel would be on TDC of the peak tilted slightly to the south.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ya, i got the account, but im debating on it. the kit i need is almost 4k.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Are you looking at the drain-back or the glycol system?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Glycol


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You may want to look at a different supplier and going with an active-direct evacuated tube setup instead at that price.

At any rate, I did a little cost analysis for ya:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I could hook you with some wholesale stuff that would come out to about $3000-$3500 for a vac tube system.

Vac tubes scare me though because they are so fragile unlike flat plates. They claim to be hail resistant but I don't think so.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

What about homemade systems...maybe homemade collectors?????


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not worth the time and money. Unless it was made with scrap materials...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> Not worth the time and money. Unless it was made with scrap materials...


 i spend enough time on here to build fitty of them and I was given a ton of crap when a supply house closed. I said crap not scrap. i have a couple good used clear shower doors........I know they should be low lead....me not sure if they are or not.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you mean low iron. Not low lead. Low iron is what makes for good solar glass.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I think you mean low iron. Not low lead. Low iron is what makes for good solar glass.


 I really mean Low $ glass is what I have . Ok low iron not lead.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The account is with that place i wont mention. Maybe you get a better deal than I. Thanks for the cost breakdown. Im sold,


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

updated job pics


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you always use no hub in res. out there? That's some really nice looking work:thumbup: No hub, copper, EMT, nice to see in a home


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

all metallics out here... copper dwv / no hub the emt is overkill in san francisco ... the contractor is doing his own electrical i ask him why emt you could be pullin romex.. hes from cook county IL. and is used to using it..


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You're lucky...


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, very impressive work:thumbsup: Most of the "plumbers" here in Florida don't have any idea whats its like to work with cast iron, it brings back memories.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

heres some more...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tight looking work man.


----------

